
Contraceptive use responsible for 86 percent of the decline in teen pregnancy - georgecmu
http://www.salon.com/life/feature/2011/04/06/teen_births/
======
bediger
I don't believe it! What about abstinence education? Because that's all that's
federally funded, and often all that's state funded, too.

